# Ich brauche Microsoft Publisher 98



## SSJ-Gogeta (19. März 2002)

hi
ich brauche microsoft publisher 98 vollversion für meine page. könnt ihr mir sagen wo man sich das runterladen kann? aber bitte wo es kostelos ist . Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Riddler (26. März 2002)

kostenlos downloaden?

ich glaub kaum das so etwas legal möglich ist.

ausserdem solltest du schon tdsl haben.

evtl. findest du auf astalavista.box.sk irgendwas.

vielleicht is das was du findest ja sogar legal.

probier's halt einfach aus.


----------

